

WeGame’s 19 Year Old Founder Raises $3 million Financing - ciscoriordan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/12/wegames-19-year-old-founder-raises-3-million-financing/

======
PStamatiou
Props to Jared.. 19 and getting funded for a second time, on his 3rd startup.

Sometimes I wonder what I could have accomplished if I didn't spend 4-5 years
working for a piece of paper. Likewise, I also wonder what my life would have
been like had I gone to a regular college that had more than 30% women..

~~~
Frocer
First of all, congrats to Jared! Great accomplishment indeed.

For me, college was definitely four exciting years and I don't regret it one
bit. The access to learning opportunity was just tremendous, with every
subject at my fingertip. I mean, you just don't get the chance to learn from
experts in fields of engineering, business, philosophy, sociology, sciences,
music, and many other subjects outside of college. But, I suppose now we have
Wikipedia!

However though, I have always thought middle school through high school was a
total waste of time. For what you learn... the US education system could
easily condense those 7 years to 2.

